# So I done recorded an EP



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

This is the First song from my freshly minted EP 
Aptly named EP#1

Song title is Called : I'm Watching
It's a One Man Operation, I did everything. Guitars, Bass/Drum programming, composing, and lyrics
It's taken the past 4 months to do 5 songs. 

YouTube only for now, I'll be publishing everywhere soon enough


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Many say they are going to do it, and never get it together. Cheers to anyone who puts themselves out there.

Looking forward to listening.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

ronmac said:


> Congratulations! Many say they are going to do it, and never get it together. Cheers to anyone who puts themselves out there.
> 
> Looking forward to listening.


Thanks, looking forward to feedback


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Huge accomplishment, Congrats!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

ronmac said:


> Congratulations! Many say they are going to do it, and never get it together. Cheers to anyone who puts themselves out there.
> 
> Looking forward to listening.


Agree. Nice solo! Fancy arrangement.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

KapnKrunch said:


> Agree. Nice solo! Fancy arrangement.


Can you guess the band that the biggest influence on this track? 
I kinda failed to emulate them perfectly but I can't be that mellow all the time


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I like this track . I listened to it then left for a couple of hours and it was stuck in my head . I came back and played it again . I`m looking forward to hearing the other 4 . It doesn't remind me of anything else though . Thanks for sharing this


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

djmarcelca said:


> Can you guess the band that the biggest influence on this track?
> I kinda failed to emulate them perfectly but I can't be that mellow all the time


No, I can't guess the band. Tell me, bro -- can't guess. Hmmm...


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

KapnKrunch said:


> No, I can't guess the band. Tell me, bro -- can't guess. Hmmm...


ZZ TOP 

I was listening to Recycler and riffing along with the songs


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

John Reilly said:


> I like this track . I listened to it then left for a couple of hours and it was stuck in my head . I came back and played it again . I`m looking forward to hearing the other 4 . It doesn't remind me of anything else though . Thanks for sharing this


Well that's I was hoping for. Earworm status


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

djmarcelca said:


> ZZ TOP
> 
> I was listening to Recycler and riffing along with the songs


It worked! Keep up the good work.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's song #2 
Dollar Drinks(It's Time)


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

[QUOTE="Well that's I was hoping for. Earworm status"
Nice tune , Earworm #2, anyone have a cure for Earworms?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! VERY Impressive!

An EP of 5 songs is one heck of an accomplishment...you must be very proud!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Solid rock.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Dollar Drinks has a great groove. If I may say it’s kind of a Beastie Boys meets Cult. I say that in a good way. I like both of those bands. You’ve got that end of note vibrato in your vocals sometimes. And an aggressive vibrato in some lead playing. I love the pounding base rooting the song. 

I’m going to sit down and play this one. Addictive rifff. For what it’s worth-my two cents-good work.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Johnny Spune said:


> Dollar Drinks has a great groove. If I may say it’s kind of a Beastie Boys meets Cult. I say that in a good way. I like both of those bands. You’ve got that end of note vibrato in your vocals sometimes. And an aggressive vibrato in some lead playing. I love the pounding base rooting the song.
> 
> I’m going to sit down and play this one. Addictive rifff. For what it’s worth-my two cents-good work.


Glad you like it. 
I must admit when I worked out the main riff and finally recorded it, I did just sit and listen with the volume waaay up and loop the main riff. 
I thought I was being self indulgent, but maybe not... Ok that was self indulgent. 

I'll give you some help with the riff, it's a EM pentatonic based riff.

When I was a kid reading GFTPM magazine and seeing so many articles about Angus Young' wide, vibrato, and then Zakk Whyld' using vibrato mixed with wah to emulate whammy style dips and shakes, gave me the idea to try and really shake the shit out of notes and see if it could make the same angus young/zakk whyld noises.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So Stoked. 
Just got the email that my EP was accepted by all Distrokid's outlets. 

Bucketlist item coming soon: Having an "Album" for sale

I don't care if it sells nothing, I have one in distribution.
I think even 16 year old me would be impressed.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

That`s great news djmarcelca , I hope you keep going and going . My ear worms are getting hungry for #3 LOL ! *#*(


----------

